# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hà Nội ô nhiễm nhất thế giới: phương tiện xanh là cứu cánh

## phuong_hanh3112

*Giữa tháng 12, một kỷ lục về ô nhiễm không khí một lần nữa lại được xác lập khi chỉ số chất lượng không khí tại Hà Nội đã chuyển sang khung màu nâu - mức cực nguy hại. Chắc chắn đã đến lúc cần một giải pháp thực sự căn cơ để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho cả cộng đồng.*
 
*Bỏ tiền triệu mua thuốc an thần*

 Cuộc họp khẩn mới đây của Bộ Tài nguyên và Môi trường bỗng nóng ran. Nguyên nhân bởi liên tục những ngày qua, chỉ số chất lượng không khí (AQI) mà ứng dụng AirVisual đo được tại Hà Nội và Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh luôn ở ngưỡng từ xấu đến cực kỳ nguy hại.

 Đáng chú ý là ngày 13/12, vào lúc 6 giờ 15 phút, "kỷ lục" đã được Việt Nam một lần nữa xác lập khi chỉ số chất lượng không khí tại Hà Nội đã chuyển sang khung màu nâu - mức cực nguy hại. Hà Nội đã vượt qua Dhaka (Bangladesh) và Sarajevo (Bosnia Herzegovina) thành nước có mức độ ô nhiễm nhất toàn cầu.

 Theo thống kê, chỉ từ khoảng 7-8 giờ, khi mặt trời bắt đầu lên cao, xua tan mây mù, chất lượng không khí tại cả 2 thành phố mới cải thiện phần nào. Tuy nhiên, phần lớn các điểm ở Hà Nội và Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh vẫn chìm trong màu cam - mức nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe.

 Trong buổi họp khẩn của Bộ Tài nguyên và Môi trường tuần qua, cơ quan này đã cảnh báo, nếu tình trạng ô nhiễm vượt chuẩn, người dân nên chủ động xem xét công việc, nếu cần thiết có thể để trẻ em trong nhà để đảm bảo.

 Với bà mẹ 2 con như Lê Trần Lan Phương (Mỹ Đình, Hà Nội), điều này là mong ước của nhiều người nhưng rất khó để thực hiện. "Tôi không thể thu xếp nghỉ để ở nhà trông con được", người phụ nữ 35 tuổi than thở.

 Theo lời chị, từ cách đây 3 tháng, khi Hà Nội ngày càng mù mịt cùng với những thông tin về việc thủ đô trong top những thành phố ô nhiễm của thế giới, chị đã phải bỏ tiền trang bị một loạt khẩu trang loại "xịn" cho cả nhà. Đây là những khẩu trang theo giới thiệu có thể chống bụi mịn, đắt gấp cả chục lần so với loại thường. Bản thân chị cũng không chắc lắm về kết quả thực của loại khẩu trang chị mua với giá gần 800.000 đồng mỗi chiếc. Tuy nhiên, theo lời chị, ít ra, về tinh thần, trang bị đắt tiền làm chị có cảm giác yên tâm hơn.

 Chị Hà Chi (Khương Trung, Hà Nội) thì chọn cách di chuyển khác cho hai con của mình. Thay vì sáng sáng, hai mẹ con nai nịt suốt chặng đường 5 km từ nhà tới trường, chị đã đăng ký xe ô tô đưa đón của nhà trường.

 Điều này đồng nghĩa, mỗi tháng, nhà chị phải trả thêm khoảng 2 triệu đồng - khoản chi không nhỏ với thu nhập của gia đình. Thế nhưng, bà mẹ này bảo rằng, thà như vậy còn hơn là tụi nhỏ cả sáng lẫn chiều đều phải hít khói bụi ô nhiễm. Còn với người lớn, chị Chi thừa nhận, vì điều kiện không cho phép, chị và chồng vẫn phải chấp nhận ngày ngày đi quãng đường gần 20 cây số bằng xe máy.

 "Một số người cơ quan tôi đã chuyển sang đi ô tô hoặc taxi theo gói cả tháng. Nhưng đó là người có điều kiện, chưa kể, buổi sáng nhà xa đi bằng ô tô rất bất tiện", chị nói.

*Lãnh hậu quả là nhiều thế hệ sau*

 Trong cuộc họp khẩn của Bộ Tài nguyên và Môi trường cùng các bộ ngành mới đây, nguyên nhân đầu tiên khiến Hà Nội bất đắc dĩ lọt top các thành phố ô nhiễm của thế giới là lượng khí thải khổng lồ từ sự gia tăng nhanh chóng mặt của xe cơ giới chạy xăng.

 Qua đó, trong báo cáo, Bộ Tài nguyên và Môi trường có nhắc tới một trong các giải pháp lâu dài là "nghiên cứu đưa ra chính sách để hạn chế phương tiện giao thông cá nhân, tuyên truyền để người dân chuyển sang dùng các phương tiện công cộng, phương tiện chạy bằng các nguồn năng lượng thân thiện với môi trường".

 Tiến sỹ Chu Mạnh Hùng, nguyên Vụ trưởng Vụ Môi trường - Bộ Giao thông Vận tải tỏ ra đồng tình với cách làm này. Theo ông, trước mắt, giải pháp khả thi là thúc đẩy người dân chuyển sang sử dụng nhiên liệu thân thiện hơn với môi trường và các loại xe máy điện. Vị này khẳng định, mức ô nhiễm nếu có từ sản xuất điện kiểm soát tốt hơn là xe sử dụng xăng, dầu rất nhiều.

 "Bản chất xe điện là dùng năng lượng điện, được sản xuất từ các nhà máy thủy điện hoặc nhiệt điện. Tuy nhiên, đây chỉ là nguồn gây ô nhiễm gián tiếp và ta quản lý được. Ví dụ, khi hết ắc quy, người dùng không được tùy tiện bỏ đi mà phải thu gom cho người bán thì mới được mua ắc quy mới", ông Hùng nói.

 Nhìn ra thế giới, ông Bùi Danh Liên, Phó Chủ tịch Hiệp hội Vận tải Hà Nội cho rằng, các nước đang có chính sách chuyển đổi 100% sang ôtô, xe máy điện với hỗ trợ lớn và Việt Nam cũng nên tính tới giải pháp này.

 "Nếu người dân cả nước cùng sử dụng xe điện, chúng ta sẽ làm giảm thiểu ô nhiễm môi trường. Có làm thế, con cái chúng ta mới có sức khỏe tốt", ông Liên nói.

 Với người dùng như chị Lan Phương, đây là điều tới hiện tại chị mới thấy thấm thía. Chị bảo, mấy ngày nay, chị và nhiều người bạn đang cùng lên kế hoạch chuyển dần sang dùng xe điện.

 "Xe điện bây giờ có rất nhiều nhưng về ắc quy của xe thì tôi không yên tâm. Xe đi một thời gian hỏng hóc rồi mạnh ai nấy vứt, còn gây hại cho môi trường hơn. Tôi muốn mua loại xe đổi trả pin cho người dùng, vừa bảo đảm an toàn, vừa giúp tránh ắc quy bị thải ra môi trường tùy tiện", chị Phương nói.

 Một trong những nhà sản xuất xe máy điện đang đi theo mô hình này là VinFast. Theo kế hoạch, tới năm 2020, hãng xe Việt sẽ thiết lập khoảng 30.000-50.000 trạm sạc và thuê pin. Mạng lưới khổng lồ sẽ giúp người dân hoàn toàn có thể thay thế những chiếc xe chạy xăng của mình mà không cần đắn đo việc sẽ phải tìm trạm điện ở đâu.

 Vui mừng trước phản ứng này, ông Bùi Danh Liên cho rằng, quá trình chuyển đổi thực sự cần người dân chung tay. Theo ông, trước đây, mọi người vẫn quen dùng túi nilon hay các loại cốc, ống hút nhựa nhưng nay, thói quen này đã thay đổi nhiều. Với xe điện, ông tin tưởng điều này cũng thể thực hiện được.

----------

